# Hydor external heater failure!!!



## fz1ben (3 Feb 2014)

Hello guys

Just returned from work had a quick look at one of my planted tanks to find an Otto on the substrate with his insides hanging out, then another and another and then my 3 dwarf puffers.I was stunned to say the least, I quickly checked my other tanks everything was fine thank god, I was racking my brains what could of caused this, until I got closer to the tank it hit me....... the heat! Water was at 48.5c

The heater was a 200w hydor external, I only added to this tank a few weeks ago,it was on one of my tanganyika tanks prior to this with a breeding pair of J. Transcriptus. The heater is only 18 months old! I opened the heater up and found this 


Im worried now as I'm running another on my main tanganyika display tank, looks like I'll be going back to an eheim jäger on that tank soon as I get chance to fetch one.

Just thought I'd post this as a heads up to others using one.

............ Gutted


----------



## darren636 (3 Feb 2014)

Oh man, that is terrible.  Hydors have gained some bad reports lately


----------



## fz1ben (3 Feb 2014)

Up until now been spot on! I'll be removing the other one soon, I can't risk my big tank, all my tangs are wild caught! Do you think this will of damaged the plants?


----------



## darren636 (3 Feb 2014)

Plants are pretty tough.


----------



## sanj (4 Feb 2014)

That's the second one I have heard go bad on here. Mine are 6 year old, still ok hopefully, but it makes me a little concerned.


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (4 Feb 2014)

Best thing to do is always run a temperature controller with your heater then you shouldn't have any worries most reef keepers use them


----------



## Richard Dowling (4 Feb 2014)

As you may have seen, mine broke down after a month but luckily my water was cold not hot. I for one will be sticking to internal heaters even though my Hydor will likely be replaced under warrentee. Not worth the risk for me personally.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderUK (4 Feb 2014)

I have one and I did do some research before getting it. What I read was that most heaters can fail at any time due to the poor termastat switching they use and it just a matter if they're on or off at the time the switch goes. The two solutions were get the controller or use two heaters so if one goes then the tank won't go to the extremes before you notice the heaters gone.


----------



## fz1ben (4 Feb 2014)

There's an guy that works by me who designs and installs control panels for all manner of things,I had a word with him today and he's knocking me somthing up.It will either cut the power to the heater if it reaches above a set temp or I can set the heaters to say 27c and then use the controller to keep the temp at 25. It's got some cool features like it will sense if the probe goes faulty and either turn heater off,ignore it or switch the heater on for 1 hour off for 3, he's adding an alarm and also said he could set it up to text my phone if the temperature moves! I think he was getting a little carried away

At least it will put my mind at rest! The idea of splitting the wattage using two small heaters is a good idea too.


----------



## Arne (4 Feb 2014)

Sounds like a PLC ?
Expensive


----------



## fz1ben (4 Feb 2014)

He can do it(bar the texting feature) for £40,he's got most of the bits kicking around already, he's using a double socket so It can run two heaters.


----------



## kirk (4 Feb 2014)

Oh dear, sorry to hear that youve got me thinking i should keep my temp controller i was going to sell


----------



## fz1ben (4 Feb 2014)

I would


----------



## Pepsi Dave (6 Feb 2014)

Oh Bugger! I've only gone and ordered myself a Hydor for my new tank! I only ordered after I'd read nothing but good reviews! Now I have a seed of doubt in my mind.....


----------



## Arne (6 Feb 2014)

still going to get one, but this made me think about a controller in between .... I think I have an old one lying around


----------



## ian_m (6 Feb 2014)

Many years ago my mate with marines had a "titanium" (ie salt proof) thermostat in the tank (maybe sump) that was set to higher than the heaters designed to cut the power if it got too hot.

I am sure I saw something similar on Ebay, thermostat only.

Could of course just use one of these.
 Digital STC-1000 Termoregolatore All-Purpose Thermostat Aquarium w/Sensor Probe | eBay

Though how much you would trust the Chinese product (may be OK) and how robust is the sensor ?

Plenty of ways to be used, could be used as heater replacement, set in tank heater to say 28-30 and use this to control temperature, or use this as an over temperature preventer.


----------



## EnderUK (6 Feb 2014)

Pepsi Dave said:


> Oh Bugger! I've only gone and ordered myself a Hydor for my new tank! I only ordered after I'd read nothing but good reviews! Now I have a seed of doubt in my mind.....



unfortuntly with any manufactured product you need to live with the risk it might fail so you try to have safe guards in place, like surge plugs etc. if you google brand heater malfunction on google you'll probably find at least one instant that a model has failed. You could be that unlucky one like the op, chances are you wont. Kinda like the reverse of the lottery.

Sorry for the loss on fish it sucks.


----------



## darren636 (6 Feb 2014)

Pepsi Dave said:


> Oh Bugger! I've only gone and ordered myself a Hydor for my new tank! I only ordered after I'd read nothing but good reviews! Now I have a seed of doubt in my mind.....


 I wouldn't be without one


----------



## fz1ben (7 Feb 2014)

I've had a reply from hydor, a guy called Paul a uk rep he offered to send me a hydor theo heater so I could keep the tank going and has asked me to return the broken heater for inspection.we shall see what comes of it but hats off to them for even replying to my email


----------

